# Audio quality's not great, not terrible, any suggestions?



## jfedele22 (Jun 25, 2019)

So, for starters I have just come from owning 2 Jetta SEL's. Turned in my 2017 lease early, traded in my 2016 and wound up with a 2018 Tiguan SEL CPO. I absolutely love it.

However... the sound quality isn't great. Don't get me wrong, my Jetta's were pretty crappy, UNTIL i pulled off various panels and used lots of Dynamat. And it sounds pretty good as it is now! But after doing the sound deadening to my Jetta's, the sound quality was so much better.

Do you guys have any suggestions to get a little bit more out of the stock system? Maybe some speaker upgrades? I was thinking of doing the same thing I did with the Jetta, pulling off the door panels, rear hatch, etc. and adding more sound insulation, but I haven't been able to find many resources on removal procedures. 

What do you guys think?

Thanks!

PS - I'm wondering if anyone will get the title's reference.


----------



## i_am_sam_i_am (Nov 2, 2017)

Dynamat will definitely improve the sound, as you already know from experience. Even just insulating the area your speakers are located will make a significant improvement, because anything is better than mounting speakers in a hollow tin can.

New speakers aren't worth investing in unless you improve the source signal with an amplifier. A small but quality amplifier along with new speakers (and dynamat since you're already in there) will make a tremendous difference over the stock setup.

Find a high quality, reputable stereo shop in your area. They may charge more, but they will take care of your vehicle. 

Find one that has at least a rating of 3.6 Roentgen.


----------



## rkfast (Jun 28, 2018)

jfedele22 said:


> So, for starters I have just come from owning 2 Jetta SEL's. Turned in my 2017 lease early, traded in my 2016 and wound up with a 2018 Tiguan SEL CPO. I absolutely love it.
> 
> However... the sound quality isn't great. Don't get me wrong, my Jetta's were pretty crappy, UNTIL i pulled off various panels and used lots of Dynamat. And it sounds pretty good as it is now! But after doing the sound deadening to my Jetta's, the sound quality was so much better.
> 
> ...


Your radio is in shock, get it out of here.


----------



## MrSmith4 (Aug 2, 2019)

i_am_sam_i_am said:


> Dynamat will definitely improve the sound, as you already know from experience. Even just insulating the area your speakers are located will make a significant improvement, because anything is better than mounting speakers in a hollow tin can.
> 
> New speakers aren't worth investing in unless you improve the source signal with an amplifier. A small but quality amplifier along with new speakers (and dynamat since you're already in there) will make a tremendous difference over the stock setup.
> 
> ...


Have you installed dynamat? If so, how much did you buy, and what areas did you put it in the vehicle?


----------



## i_am_sam_i_am (Nov 2, 2017)

MrSmith4 said:


> Have you installed dynamat? If so, how much did you buy, and what areas did you put it in the vehicle?


It all depends on how deep you want to go. You have to determine if you are you looking for improved sound from your stock stereo, or are you looking to create something better by adding and replacing stock components.

For a simple upgrade to the stock sound, you can add a piece on the panel behind your speaker mount like this: 











Or increase sound quality even more and reduce vibration and road noise by covering the entire door panel like this:











From there it's a slippery slope covering the quarter-panels and trunk lid, the floorboard, headliner, and hood-liner. You'll spend a small fortune, but if you are going to spend any money on quality audio equipment then you're doing yourself a disservice by not adding Dynamat first.


----------



## Rtdave87 (May 14, 2019)

i_am_sam_i_am said:


> Dynamat will definitely improve the sound, as you already know from experience. Even just insulating the area your speakers are located will make a significant improvement, because anything is better than mounting speakers in a hollow tin can.
> 
> New speakers aren't worth investing in unless you improve the source signal with an amplifier. A small but quality amplifier along with new speakers (and dynamat since you're already in there) will make a tremendous difference over the stock setup.
> 
> ...


As an Industrial Radiographer i enjoyed that reference.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## MrSmith4 (Aug 2, 2019)

i_am_sam_i_am said:


> It all depends on how deep you want to go. You have to determine if you are you looking for improved sound from your stock stereo, or are you looking to create something better by adding and replacing stock components.
> 
> For a simple upgrade to the stock sound, you can add a piece on the panel behind your speaker mount like this:
> 
> ...


Mostly want to reduce road noise, particularly from the 20 inch wheels. Wondering if it’s worth it to do the doors and trunk area. Likely around 300 in material.

Just got back from a drive where I used my iPhone and a decibel program and our highways here average 88dB when coasting in my sel premium with the radio and have off


----------



## jfedele22 (Jun 25, 2019)

I'm glad people enjoyed the reference, that was an honest mistake at first, then I found it pretty clever.

So I think I'm gonna go the Dynamat route. I was able to find some on amazon when I did my Jetta, for pretty cheap. A big box that did all four doors with extra to spare was like 39? It came in a box saying it was from the Russian Federation, which wasn't totally comforting but it worked pretty well. 

Now it's just down to me scouring the internet to find panel removal videos or guides. There were a ton for the Jetta but I'm not so sure what I'll find on the Tiguan.


----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

jfedele22 said:


> Now it's just down to me scouring the internet to find panel removal videos or guides. There were a ton for the Jetta but I'm not so sure what I'll find on the Tiguan.


https://youtu.be/WIBs5yyIRZU

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## MrSmith4 (Aug 2, 2019)

jfedele22 said:


> I'm glad people enjoyed the reference, that was an honest mistake at first, then I found it pretty clever.
> 
> So I think I'm gonna go the Dynamat route. I was able to find some on amazon when I did my Jetta, for pretty cheap. A big box that did all four doors with extra to spare was like 39? It came in a box saying it was from the Russian Federation, which wasn't totally comforting but it worked pretty well.
> 
> Now it's just down to me scouring the internet to find panel removal videos or guides. There were a ton for the Jetta but I'm not so sure what I'll find on the Tiguan.


Can you take pics of your car doors if you do it? I want to do it in my 2019 Sel Premium, but hate that the speakers appear to be riveted to the doors. Also wondering if you could try using an app with your phone to measure the DBs before and after.

Thanks!


----------



## Athlon64BIT (Oct 3, 2018)

I am gathering you just have the stock setup?
No fender audio?

I have the fender system in my R-Line and I think it sounds fantastic. 
It does not have thumping bass like my aftermarket in my jeep had.
But I test drove 15 vehicles before I bought my VW and IMO it had the second best sounding system of all the ones I test drove.

Hope this helps.

Athlon


----------



## goodtill (Jun 20, 2013)

That is my car in the video. I had him replace all the factory speakers with Hertz component speakers, a JL audio sub in the trunk that is inside the spare tire hole, a alpine DSP with remote installed in the top glove box, and a JL Audio 5 channel 1000 watt amp.

Yes the stock system suxs!!!


----------



## MrSmith4 (Aug 2, 2019)

goodtill said:


> That is my car in the video. I had him replace all the factory speakers with Hertz component speakers, a JL audio sub in the trunk that is inside the spare tire hole, a alpine DSP with remote installed in the top glove box, and a JL Audio 5 channel 1000 watt amp.
> 
> Yes the stock system suxs!!!


Did he reriver the speakers into the door or use screws? And did you have the stock system or the fender?

Also wondering if you used dynamat while you were doing the job


----------



## goodtill (Jun 20, 2013)

bolts and lock nuts held in with dumdum

Stock system on SEL

Yes he dynamatted the doors on the inside


----------



## Munkoli (Sep 4, 2014)

goodtill said:


> That is my car in the video. I had him replace all the factory speakers with Hertz component speakers, a JL audio sub in the trunk that is inside the spare tire hole, a alpine DSP with remote installed in the top glove box, and a JL Audio 5 channel 1000 watt amp.
> 
> Yes the stock system suxs!!!


How much did it cost?


----------



## Munkoli (Sep 4, 2014)

I am also disappointed in the sound quality of the stock audio. I'd want to know if just the inline amp on the lineout would improve the soundstage much? That is really the thing that is so poor, in addition to lack of bass warmth. I've had stock systems in previous VW's that sounded much better, despite the road noise being far louder. VW putting their decent audio only in one model at the tippy top of the range is, in my opinion a dumb idea. Make it an option on lower models and rake it in.


----------



## blueimp (Sep 5, 2019)

new here. and i do find the stock non-fender audio with the 8" touchscreen to be pretty lackluster as well. my main gripe with the car lol. 

i'm leasing my '19 tiguan sel r-line, but don't know if i can manage 3 yrs with mediocre sound. bass is muddy, mids are flat, highs seem to lack detail/clarity. sounds great for in-car calls though..


----------



## RedHotFuzz (Nov 16, 2015)

I believe the VW accessory Helix Soundbox works with the Tiguan. It made a huge difference in my '17 Jetta (while I still owned it, I'm now back in a JSW), even with the stock speakers. It's not only a sub, but the amp provides additional power to the rest of the system as well. Worth the $$$.


----------



## RedHotFuzz (Nov 16, 2015)

Munkoli said:


> How much did it cost?


If you have to ask...


----------



## lgbalfa (Nov 18, 2018)

I think that the Fender system in the car is great.

Thanks


----------



## goodtill (Jun 20, 2013)

I had the previous generation Tig and the sound system was pretty good, just needed a little help in the bottom end as most cars do. On the new Tig, the speakers we took out were all made in china not Germany like the previous gen. The lacked definition and were muddy through out the spectrum. I remember running a white noise test with a calibrated mic and it was all over the place. That is why I replaced every speaker in the car.

I have a pretty eclectic taste in music and that is why I went for the DSP in my install. this gives me the flexibility to EQ my system to the genre I am listening to


----------



## goodtill (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## christophe15 (Nov 12, 2018)

lgbalfa said:


> I think that the Fender system in the car is great.
> 
> Thanks


+1

In my GTI, I do not have Fender and it there is a considerable difference.

+1 
Definitely add Sub, + amplifier, the Helix I have heard is a really good solution

On my GTI, played also with the Bass, Treb and Mid adjustments, this seems to do the trick until get enough coin to do sub and AMP

Bass + 8
Mid - 2
Treb + 7 or 8

Pulling some of the mid out seems to really help the Bass and Treb be much clearer in non-fender systems. Just my .02

Good luck


----------



## blueimp (Sep 5, 2019)

RedHotFuzz said:


> I believe the VW accessory Helix Soundbox works with the Tiguan. It made a huge difference in my '17 Jetta (while I still owned it, I'm now back in a JSW), even with the stock speakers. It's not only a sub, but the amp provides additional power to the rest of the system as well. Worth the $$$.


has anyone installed one in a MQB Tiguan? i've seen it in accessories, it would much easier to reverse when my lease is up and $500 odd bucks isn't too bad if it improves the stock system by a good margin.


----------



## nrgetrnl (Sep 23, 2019)

*Same query 2019 Tiguan*



blueimp said:


> has anyone installed one in a MQB Tiguan? i've seen it in accessories, it would much easier to reverse when my lease is up and $500 odd bucks isn't too bad if it improves the stock system by a good margin.


Blueimp, I have the same concern... leasing a 2019 sel r-line... torn between helix and losing spare VS trying to add an amp and sub, don't think I wanna deal with changing the door speakers if I don't have to. Let me know if you find anything out.


----------



## RedHotFuzz (Nov 16, 2015)

nrgetrnl said:


> Blueimp, I have the same concern... leasing a 2019 sel r-line... torn between helix and losing spare VS trying to add an amp and sub, don't think I wanna deal with changing the door speakers if I don't have to. Let me know if you find anything out.


I don’t know how the Tiguan is, but I was able to retain the spare tire in my Jetta. I purchased a longer replacement mounting spindle and put the tire on top of the Helix.


----------



## bludvigsen01 (Jun 19, 2003)

I used to have a 2009 Jetta SE and thought the stock radio was great. Really well balanced, good power behind it. I now drive a 2014 Passat Wolfsburg and the stock radio is not very good. It was a total afterthought for that car. So I've become used to it and have lowered my expectations for VW.

I rent a lot of cars for work and very often find myself in rentals that have very nice sounding stereos - something I wish VW would put some effort into again.


----------



## christophe15 (Nov 12, 2018)

bludvigsen01 said:


> I used to have a 2009 Jetta SE and thought the stock radio was great. Really well balanced, good power behind it. I now drive a 2014 Passat Wolfsburg and the stock radio is not very good. It was a total afterthought for that car. So I've become used to it and have lowered my expectations for VW.
> 
> I rent a lot of cars for work and very often find myself in rentals that have very nice sounding stereos - something I wish VW would put some effort into again.


Yeah, I think, just possibly..maybe VW perception that all VW owners will want to modify their cars, including stereo, could be wrong but.. anyways the fender system is quite nice. But totally agree, the non fender is not nearly nice as other brands systems. Got my spare tire sub box already that fits right in with spare still in place for my GTI, saving for sub, amp, install


----------

